# non si farà vedere da nessuno



## trikkinder

Buongiorno a tutti!
Io vorrei dire:
Chiuderà la porta a chiave e non si farà vedere da nessuno.
Il fermera la porte à clef et ne se fera pas voir _par aucun_? _par personne_?
O qualcos'altro ancora?
Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
Merci!!
Trikkinder


----------



## matoupaschat

Il fermera la porte à clef et ne se fera pas voir _par aucun_ _par personne . _
Moins littéral : "Il s'enfermera à clé (ou _clef)_ et ne voudra voir personne " .


----------



## trikkinder

Merci beaucoup, Matoupaschat!


----------



## Aoyama

En fait (si je comprends bien) "non si farà vedere" = ne se fera pas voir (le "pas" tombe avec "personne"), peut-être un peu différent de "ne _voudra_ voir (personne)".
je dirais : Il s'enfermera à clé et plus personne ne le verra / ne pourra le voir.


----------



## Corsicum

D’accord avec vos propositions.
Le contexte pourrait orienter aussi d’autres choix :
_S’agit-il de se cacher de tous ? de ne plus se montrer à quiconque ? de ne plus se faire voir par quiconque ? de ne plus vouloir voir personne ?_
_Toujours est-il qu'i__I n’a plus montré le bout de son nez. _


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, 
- _et ne se montrera plus à personne/quiconque _est une option
ou encore 
- et ne sera visible de personne

mais je refuserais le concept de "vouloir" (_de ne plus vouloir voir personne_ ).


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> Oui,
> mais je refuserais le concept de "vouloir" (_de ne plus vouloir voir personne_ ).


 
Traduttore, traditore !
Le plus sûr est bien entendu de rester à la traduction littérale . Tout le reste est une question de contexte . 
"Non si *farà* più vedere" peut exprimer une volonté ou simplement une conséquence, va le savoir !


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, le traducteur est inévitablement un traître, c'est dans la nature des choses, encore faut-il _bien trahir ..._


----------



## brian

Aoyama said:
			
		

> Il s'enfermera à clé et *plus personne ne le verra*



Je choisirais cette traduction-ci. C'est vrai que _farsi vedere_ peut exprimer une volonté, mais plus généralement ça n'exprime qu'une conséquence/un résultat - le fait qu'on n'a (plus) vu / ne verra (plus) une certaine personne. Par exemple :

_Non si è più fatto vedere._

peut se traduire plus généralement par :

_On ne l'a plus revu._

Le sens de la phrase n'est pas vraiment que cette personne ne voulait pas qu'on le voie plus; la phrase exprime plutot le résultat final.


----------



## matoupaschat

En fin de comptes, je suis aussi tenté par cette traduction, par ce sens-là, mais il y a une chose qui me dérange, c'est l'absence de "più" . Alors, je pense que serait mieux de dire simplement : "il s'enfermera à clé et ne verra personne".


----------



## brian

Oups, je voulais mettre le mot "plus" de la traduction de Aoyama entre parenthèses, donc :

_et (plus)* personne ne le verra*.

_ce qui est très proche à :

_et (il) *ne verra personne*._

Pourtant, si l'on veut demeurer proche à une traduction très littérale, je dirais que _personne ne le verra_ est meilleur, étant donné que la version italienne contient _da nessuno_, qui est le sujet du verbe _vedere_, et si en français on n'exprime pas l'idée de _farsi_ et que l'on utilise simplement le verbe _voir_ (verra), alors je pense que _personne_ devrait être le sujet du verbe en français aussi, et donc de la phrase entière.


----------



## Aoyama

Le "plus" est une "option", pas _sine qua non_, et qui, c'est vrai, ne se trouve pas dans la phrase originale, mais elle est plus naturelle en français, sans être, encore une fois, indispensable.
Mais 





> je pense que serait mieux de dire simplement : "il s'enfermera à clé et ne verra personne".


 change l'ordre des choses. Je pense que l'on s'enferme pour se cacher et donc pour ne pas être vu, même si réciproquement, par voie de conséquence, on ne voit pas les autres non plus ...


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais pour ce contexte j’ai tendance à utiliser _se montrer_ et non _se faire voir_ :
Ne pas se montrer = ne pas être vu = se cacher
*B. − *_réfléchi_
*1. a) *[Le suj. désigne une pers. ou _p. ext._ un animal] Se faire voir, se présenter aux regards. Synon. _apparaître;_ anton. _se cacher._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/montrer

« _Ne pas se faire voir_ » me semble assez curieux, ça ne passe pas très bien, « _on ne se montre pas_ » ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Corsicum ! "Il s'enfermera à clé et ne se montrera plus (_à personne_, ce qui est redondant)" . Et si, en plus on veut que cela ressemble à du français, il faudrait avoir un peu plus de contexte et voir si on ne peut pas remplacer le futur, beaucoup plus utilisé en italien, par un passé simple : "Il s'enferma à clé et ne se montra plus (à personne)" . L'usage du temps est bien entendu aussi une question de style ... et de savoir à quel endroit du récit se place la phrase en question ... *(ps : ... aussi de savoir s'il s'agit d'un récit en style indirect ou semi-indirect)*


----------

